

Show HN: weBounty – Accountable crowdfunded bounty platform - AlanDavis
https://webounty.com

======
AlanDavis
Built for accomplishing objectives both big and small, the platform allows
users to find, create, and support bounties around issues they care about, and
to do so in an accountable way.

We've been in open beta for a few weeks, and will be launching on 6/19\. We
are looking to make as many improvements as we can before then so your
feedback is greatly appreciated.

